# Outlook closes unexpectedly



## sfisher (Apr 18, 2008)

Running XP Pro, MS Office 12 on a desktop PC with a direct internet connection. Outlook keeps closing on me [Sorry for the inconvenience], while asking if I want to restart it. Here are some of the things I've tried to solve it with online suggestions: (1)Ran Microsoft Office Diagnostics, which says no errors found; (2)Uninstalled and re-installed MS Office 12, but problem persists; (3) Removed .NK2 and .obi files, but no cigar. While this is no major problem, it's certainly annoying. Any other ideas would be very welcome. TIA.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you looked in Event Viewer for errors at the time Outlook closes?


----------



## sfisher (Apr 18, 2008)

Old Rich: Thx for the suggestion. Will check Event Viewer at next error message.


----------



## scottrailey (Aug 3, 2012)

sfisher said:


> Running XP Pro, MS Office 12 on a desktop PC with a direct internet connection. Outlook keeps closing on me [Sorry for the inconvenience], while asking if I want to restart it. Here are some of the things I've tried to solve it with online suggestions: (1)Ran Microsoft Office Diagnostics, which says no errors found; (2)Uninstalled and re-installed MS Office 12, but problem persists; (3) Removed .NK2 and .obi files, but no cigar. While this is no major problem, it's certainly annoying. Any other ideas would be very welcome. TIA.


did you perform an in place upgrade of the application? You can certainly try these suggestions. 

Steps to making a new profile



Remove your existing email account or profile. For this click on Tools -> Email Accounts -> Account Settings. Choose the email account and then click Delete or Remove option.
Besides, loads of add ins that are unwanted can also cause Outlook to close all of a sudden without any prior reasons. However, it is a painstaking job to determine which add ons caused the issue. It would be better to start Outlook in the safe mode.
Also, remember to keep your Outlook upgraded to the latest updates.

Hope these suggestions will be beneficial for you. Best of luck!

Reference: http://repairoutlook2007.com


----------



## sfisher (Apr 18, 2008)

Many thx, Scott. Haven't had any problems the past 2 days. Will wait and see. What a love-hate relationship with Outlook!!!


----------

